# Yankee Driver !!??



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

tell me please, no problem, just wanta know


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Manufactued by Stanley. Pre-cursor to the cordless drill driver. Long handle, pumping handle 'in and out' converted linear motion to a rotating action. Variety of screwdriver bits and drill bits could be fitted in the holder.....lesson ends:laughing:


----------

